# Tournament: Oz Cup



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Down Under's top 16 go head to head, starting on October 14. Go here for the tournament bracket.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

My prediction...

Round 1:

Q1 > Aurora Place
Chifley Tower > Deutsche Bank Place
Rialto Tower > Governor Phillip Tower
101 Collins Street > Bourke Place
MLC Centre > Central Park
120 Collins Street > Ernst & Young
Citigroup Centre > World Square
Eureka Tower > Circle on Cavill


Round 2: 

Q1 > Chifley Tower
Rialto Towers > 101 Collins Street
120 Collins Street > MLC Centre
Eureka Tower > Citigroup Centre


Round 3:

Q1 > Rialto Towers
Eureka Tower > 120 Collins Street


Final Round: 

Eureka Tower > Q1


----------



## Budi_anduk (Nov 29, 2011)

edited


----------

